# What light bulb do i need to use in a dark room when using emulsion?



## teesandtransfers (Jun 30, 2013)

what sort of light bulb do i need to use so the emulsion does not get exposed?


----------



## Ice Titan (May 10, 2013)

I just use a normal 60watt bulb. The only thing you DONT want to have happen is the emulsion or your screen exposed to uv light.


----------



## teesandtransfers (Jun 30, 2013)

do this need to be a normal bulb but coated in yellow?


----------



## Appleimprints (Jan 24, 2008)

It helps with yellow light if your screen are in room for over three days


----------



## ClutchInc (Dec 5, 2012)

I have a yellow flood light in my garage. You can get it at Walmart. Its brighter than a regular bulb. Works great. SImilar to this 65 Watt - BR30 - Yellow - Flood - 130 Volt


----------



## rshipe1088 (Mar 9, 2013)

I use a red party light then cover it with red rubylith material and that makes the emulsion thinks it is in a dark room


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

Regular shop light works fine.. Just keep away from sunlight.. Especially after emulsion is dried not exposed..


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I use regular lights. Incandescent has very little UV. I even coat the screens with the lights on.


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

selanac said:


> I use regular lights. Incandescent has very little UV. I even coat the screens with the lights on.


Do you dual cure or photo polymer?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Photo Polymer


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

You can have incandescent bulbs or even standard 4ft florecents overhead without issue. No matter what emulsion you use. If you have them close it maybe an issue. I coat, and line films all in the floecent lights without issue. I use to use the yellow and still have a set of the yellow covers on 1 light fixture but don't use them.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey Sean, Guess you're up late too?

That's what I thought too. Knew a guy that exposed his screens in a shop setting with a bunch of fluorescent lights. He told me the same thing. I don't know what type of emulsion he used. We were using a DTG at that time and didn't know much about emulsion.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Up late and starting printing early. Have about 500 shirts in 4 different jobs tomorrow. I have a 4 bulb florescent and a standard light with 2 13w fluorescents and quit using my yellow lights over a year ago. As long as they are 4-5 ft away it won't expose the emulsion. I've left a screen out the box for hours with lights on once and thought it would be unusable. It exposed just fine.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm working overtime. After church I have about 200 t-shirts with 4 designs.


----------

